# slow and partial page loading on firefox



## ColdfireMC (Nov 18, 2012)

hello

When I use www/firefox (16.0.02) some pages load normally (for a 10mbit/s connection), but other pages load partially or very slow, especially when loading images. This happens only with firefox, when I use www/opera everything is fine (but I don't like opera, and some pages that I use are incompatible with it).

My system is

```
FreeBSD casav 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #6: Thu Nov  8 02:02:06 CLST 2012     root@casav:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STK  amd64
```
(custom kernel)

and www/firefox was built with the following options

```
dbus
GCONF
GIO
GNOMEVFS2
GSTREAMER
LIBPROXY
LOGGING
OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
PGO
OSS
GTK2
```
I hope that you can help me :e


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 18, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> (but I don't like opera, and some pages that I use are incompatible with it).


That would be unusual. Are these sites online? Can you give a link to them? Need to rule out site problems first.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 18, 2012)

few examples
tumblr(any site form tumblr), images hosted in imageshack
http://www.intel.com
http://www.chw.net


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 18, 2012)

Then it's not the sites but both use Flash and I'm wondering if it's getting hung up on that.


----------

